# Cosmetic Procedure Discount



## sjsantjer (Feb 13, 2012)

How does your clinic handle multiple non covered cosmetic procedures, do you charge full price on all the procedures, or do you discount any of the additional cosmetic procedures? Example, 1st procedure charge 100% of fee, 2nd procedure charge 50% of fee, 3rd procedure charge 50% fee?  We are not submitting to insurance, and the ABN /Cosmetic waivers are signed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2012)

*Ethical way is to give multiple surgery discount*

The ethical practice would be to apply the multiple surgery discount to the second/third, etc procedures.  Reimbursement INCLUDES pre- and post-operative care and you will not be duplicating that work at all. 

HOWEVER ... I would structure my patient invoice to SHOW that discount so that there is no misundrstanding.
E.g.(Which I'm making up for illustration, so forgive me)
 $2000 - Facelift
 $1000 - Rhinoplasty
*-$ 500* Second surgery discount
TOTAL DUE:  $2500

Among other reasons for doing this is so that Mary Jane doesn't tell her friend that she got a rhinoplasty for only $500 and then when her friend Molly shows up she's surprised that it costs $1000. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sjsantjer (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you! Great idea so the patient understands the discount.


----------

